# Softwah grey & Softwashed pigments



## Judymomocoa (Jun 21, 2007)

Swatch over UDPP under NC 40 skintone 
http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m...Picture304.jpg

http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m...Picture303.jpg

http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m...Picture305.jpg


----------

